# I'm Pregnant with #1!!



## jchmielecki

I took three tests today and they all had faint positives. They were different brands as well. The last one I took was a FRER and there it was. Here's a pic but it doesn't show up as well in it. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10 DPO Cyc 2 Preg Test Faint Line2.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 45


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news, congrats on married life and your early Christmas present! xxxx


----------



## RomaTomato

Congrats! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## abracadabra

Congrats :)


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:xmas7:

V xxx


----------

